# Transvaginal Ultrasound - UPDATE



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, All-

I'm not sure where to put this, but since my dh and I were TTC I thought it could go here..

Has anyone had a transvaginal ultrasound before? What were your experiences?

I had one yesterday, and I'm not sure what to think...

DH and I started TTC in early May. Not long after I really felt pregnant (super PMSy, ultra-fatigue, odd cramps, frequent urination, constipation, sore BBs, a little nausea). Even though I had no BFP on the tests, I was almost sure when I saw brown spotting the day AF was due. For two days afterwards nothing happened (no bleeding or spotting). Then I ended up heavily bleeding bright red and mucus for 3 days. I would have been about 13-15 DPO at the time.

Because most of the symptoms went away the moment I started bleeding and I had cramps thought I miscarried. I was heavy, but only lasted 3 days (my AFs are around 5-7).

When I saw the gyno (two weeks later), he was concerned that my uterus felt large and a bit "fibery." The bloodtests he ordered resulted in normal hormone levels and negative pregancy for HGC levels. I had an ultrasound yesterday. The tech (who was a wonderfully kind woman) told me if I was still pregnant it'd be too early. She said that things looked healthy and normal from the outer scan. Then she asked me if I had spotted. When I told her yes--she asked when. Then she did an internal scan.

Thank goodness I've read previous posts here about it so I knew what to expect... Otherwise, I'd feel like I had been probed during an alien invasion.










My tech spent a lot of time on my right side. She was gentle and the exam didn't hurt but I've been sore since then. She then did another scan using the external on my right side.

So, here's the thing that spooks me. She wouldn't tell me what's up. I've had an external sonogram in the past and I was told it was normal right away. This tech told me that the radiologist had to look at the scans first before the results are released. This won't happen til early next week. I know this is standard procedures for radiology, but I'm really scared.

If I was "normal" or if she had found a healthy baby, she would have said so, right?

_Edit: Update below_


----------



## dianamerrell (Mar 15, 2006)

i dont have info just did not want to look and not write!

i hope you find out soon, sending good thoughts your way


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm sorry for all the worry you are going through. I wouldn't necessarily assume the worst from the info she gave you. Complications can be tricky to read and are well worth having the doctor or several look over. She was probably just being very thorough. the same thing happened to me and I was worried sick but the news when it came was generally positive. Good luck and take it easy on yourself.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I didn't want to read and not respond.










I've had a pelvic u/s (for pelvic pain and cysts) and abdominal u/s (for gall bladder) and waiting for the results is scary. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry too much. Every time I've had tests the lab techs can't tell me anything and I have to wait for the doctor to call me. When I had the u/s on my gall bladder, the tech wouldn't even tell me if everything looked normal, even though when my doctor called with the results, everything was normal. \

I know you know it's just policy and I know that it can be scary.







it isn't a fun place to be in.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you, Ladies! Thank you so much for the advice, stories, and well wishes. You've made me feel so much better. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's gone through this (not that I'd ever wish it on anyone), and that it will probably be okay.

I checked out the website of the radiology clinic I went to. It mentioned that when something really serious shows up (ex - cancer) the patient's doctor is informed right away--otherwise it takes a couple days. My tec said it'd be a couple days to reach my doctor so I believe whatever is going on is fairly treatable.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I've had several u/s and my experience has been that under most circumstances, techs absolutely are not permitted to make any comments, positive or negative, about what they see on the scans. Doctors tend to speak more freely. I know that horrible feeling of lying there trying to read the tech's facial expressions. It's really hard. Based on what you described, I truly wouldn't worry.

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## jennifer0246 (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, how nervewracking for you! Maybe you can call up on Monday morning and ask for an idea of what the ultrasound showed, if your doctor will be in the office then?

I wouldn't worry about it in the meantime though. The tech could've seen an ovarian cyst (extraordinarily common), a small fibroid or polyp, or she could've just been trying to see your ovary (sometimes they hide). Do good things for yourself while you're waiting for results, just as a fun distraction.


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

I think sometimes they take a lot of pictures of one area or one thing or take a lot of pictures in general if someone is expressing a complaint, then say, a regular OB scan, because the doc does have to take those pictures and pour over them and they don't want to make people have to come back for a "second look" or "to get a better angle" or whatever. I have found in my experience that true, the tech taking the scans can not say anything about what they think they see or give any type of indication of a diagnoses or anything. When I have had them done, the tech wasnt allowed to tell me that it WAS normal, cause really, they arent trained to be able to say so and if they told you it was normal when the doc saw something, theyd be in deep water. iykwim

*positive thoughts* for you!


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, my doctor is on vacation until Thursday so I have to wait a little longer for results...









But I think this is a good thing. If something was seriously wrong I believe he would have contacted me on Friday evening (if not sooner). I've been noticing some of the symptoms (ex- constipation, urination issues) have been decreasing a little. Hopefully that's a sign my uterus (and whatever is growing inside) is shrinking--unless it's a baby.

Jennifer- Funny you should mention an ovarian cyst. My sister brought that up yesterday, and I it's very possible... I believe whatever's going on is pregnancy or m/c-related. It's too weird it'd all come on like this--right when we started TTC--after my body had acted so normal for so long.

I wonder if my uterus needs a little time to shrink after the miscarriage? I'm 80% sure I miscarried because I had a lot of strong pregnancy symptoms that stopped really suddenly when I started to bleed. I would have only been 3 or maybe 4 weeks DPO at the time. It felt like something was alive in me...but disappeared when I started bleeding. I know that sounds crazy--especially since there was no BPF on the tests--but it felt so strong...

Either way, I swear if we get through this, we'll wait until late August--maybe even until the fall--before TTC again. My body needs a break, and I miss having a full night's sleep (though it'd be totally worth it for a baby).


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Called the nurses today for the results. They found a mass on one of my ovaries (probably the right one). The radiologist is requesting an MRI and we have to wait for my insurance to grant it before I can get on.









This could be a few things - ovarian cyst, ectopic pregnancy or ovarian cancer. I'm really hoping it's a cyst that can resolve on it's on. I have been feeling a little better this week (less hormonal, can sleep through the night) so maybe that's a good sign?

UPDATE:

I spoke with my doctor finally. It turns out I have a uterine polyp _near_ my ovary and a fibroid on the outside. The doctor doesn't seem very concerned about the fibroid (and I'm hoping that by quitting caffiene and soy it will shrink), but he is having me get MRIs (pelvic and abdominal) for the polyp--and to check out the other ovary (he said the sonogram just looked blurred so it's probably nothing but he wants to be thorough). He said it's filled with fluid (totally different than the info the nurses gave--they said it was a solid mass). I'm going to guess the polyp is probably the reason I had an early m/c. I heard they cause problems with the lining and implanting--and it was right after implantation I m/c.

If everything checks out okay, the doctor wants to try treating the polyp chemically and then try a D&C. Has anyone heard of removing a polyp chemically?

I couldn't find any info about it--most things I read said D&C with or without hysteroscopy is the standard.


----------

